# Entry level cyclocross?



## Seannnnn (26 Oct 2012)

After many years I have decided to get back into cycling. Mainly for casual rides on weekends. 
Budget is around 800usd?
Currently hve my eyes on Kona jake, or building one myself by ordering parts online.
Any recommendations guys?


----------

